# 22# to re-melt



## Tabitha (Apr 9, 2009)

Over the past 6 months I have pulled soap bars off my shelves that have faded or gotten dinged or are 'out of season'. I now have a total of 22# of misc bars I won't sell as is. I am going to try & remelt, remake them new again. I melted down my left over VDay soaps & molded them into soapsicles but still have what seems like a ton to go. It's tricky since they are alreday colored & scented, most in layers but it is far too much soap base/scent to waste.


----------



## KSL (Apr 10, 2009)

Hmmm.. I don't envy you that project tabitha!
Could you melt the same scented ones down and make guest sized soaps?
Maybe sell them as packages or use them as a gift with purchase?


----------



## pepperi27 (Apr 10, 2009)

Cut them up and make confetti soap! I saw a website that the soapmaker chopped up all the soap bars and put them together because her customers liked the smell of all the bars!


----------



## Deda (Apr 10, 2009)

pepperi27 said:
			
		

> Cut them up and make confetti soap! I saw a website that the soapmaker chopped up all the soap bars and put them together because her customers liked the smell of all the bars!



I love confetti soap, it's one of my favs.  Pretty and I love the jumbled up scents.

I bet it would be great in MP.  Especially clear pieces suspended in white.  Will the colors bleed?


----------



## KSL (Apr 12, 2009)

I was just melting and pouring a bunch of soap today and I realized that its not really "CLEAR" like it used to be..... it hardens a bit opaque.. why is that?  I didn't keep the base in a totally air tight bag, but it was covered up.. I'm wondering if the M&P that you're remelting is clear or not tabitha?


----------



## Tabitha (Apr 12, 2009)

It's about 100 bars. Some where clear base but got colors added, some was shea or cocoa butter base but got colors added. It's a mix ture of stuff.


----------



## pepperi27 (Apr 12, 2009)

The clear base can be colored and added to the shea or cocoa base! It will look kewl and those can be resold!


----------



## KSL (Apr 13, 2009)

have you started yet ??


----------



## Tabitha (Apr 13, 2009)

Yes, I remelted about 1/2 on Friday. I will get pictures up tonight.


----------



## cindymeredith (Apr 13, 2009)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> Yes, I remelted about 1/2 on Friday. I will get pictures up tonight.



YAY! Pictures!


----------



## Tabitha (Apr 13, 2009)

OK,

I took the easy route, I made solid colored soap w/ louffas embedded. Neon colorants make a good "cover-up".

Green: Cucumber + Mint = Garden Mint
Lavender: Vanilla + Violet = Sugared Violets
Pink: Plumeria + Secret Crush = Secret Plumeria
Blue: Calm Water
Peach: Lolita + Satsuma = Citrus Cashmere 
Yellow: Banana Coconut




The soapsicles were made w/ remelts too.





The pictures are aweful. I did not have enough light :? .


----------



## Tabitha (Apr 13, 2009)

Dang, ALWAYS look at the pictures before you wrap your soaps.That way if you need to retake your photos you do not have to unwrap & rewrap the soaps again... grrrrrrrrr...


----------



## cindymeredith (Apr 13, 2009)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> OK,
> 
> I took the easy route, I made solid colored soap w/ louffas embedded. Neon colorants make a good "cover-up".
> 
> ...



They look great! Way to go!


----------

